# Hunting Whip (and a bit of jacket) information needed!



## horselover114 (7 September 2017)

Hello all! as the hunting season is fast approaching (hooray!) i've got a couple of questions regarding equipment and the correct clothing.

My first question regards hunting whips, I rode out a good few times last season and found gates rather tricky, so have been considering purchasing a hunting whip to make the job slightly easier. Many whips i have seen can be purchased with or without the thong on the end, i'm confused as to if the thong is a necessity or if you can ride out with just the whip! Excuse my newbie questions, i'm not from a hunting family! In addition my second quetsion is many of the whips i've seen have looked to be made out of wood as opposed to bound with leather, is it important to get the leather bound one?

Yet another question is, that i've spotted a jacket which looks perfect for me but am confused by the wording. It states it is a "heavyweight cavalry twill", does this mean it will be suitable for hunting later in the season on those cold days?

thank you very much for your time everyone, i'm just being sure not to mess anything up this season!
happy hunting


----------



## Shay (8 September 2017)

Hi There!

You'll probably find it easier to have a whip without the thong at least to start with.  It is less to manage and less to get caught up.  The only purpose of the thong is to manage the hounds which you won't be doing.  No-one seems to make a normal riding whip with the hook for a gate!  They are expensive so probably best to get what you can afford rather than worry about how it is bound.  (And don't drop it!)

Yes - heavyweight twill is quite correct for a jacket.  Much better for a long cold damp day than a technical type.


----------



## Clodagh (8 September 2017)

Oh you must NEVER use a whip woithout a thong - can't agree there Shay!


----------



## horselover114 (8 September 2017)

Thank you for your replies all! I did have a feeling i had read something somewhere about a whip without a thong being incorrect so did need to check!


----------



## Shay (8 September 2017)

I stand corrected!  Never too old to learn something new.  It would explain why newcomers are usually quietly discouraged from carrying a hunting whip - but we do have a number of children carrying them without a thong.

Having googled it I can see a several eminent writers who say that it is entirely incorrect to carry a hunting whip without a thong - but also a few who say it is OK to do so.  I also can't find out the reason behind the tradition.  Can anyone shed any light?


----------



## Clodagh (8 September 2017)

I think it is because hounds are trained to the whip - the sight and sound of, not the feel - and you hang the thong down to stop them going under your horse. The whip should have a thong and the bit of string at the end, even though I couldn't crack a whip if my life depended on it. 
It is a bit like double reins, easy once you have got it. Carry it hacking a lot to start with so you learn how to gather it up easily. Horses twitch a lot when they aren't used to the feel of it sitting on their shoulder.
BTW never use your whip to make a noise or to actually hit a hound, I doubt you would, but rating is not the followers preserve.
Just asked OH and he said I am looking at it from the days when followers were useful, and not modern times. He doubts anyone would turn a hair at a thongless whip. So, it depends if you want comfort or tradition!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 September 2017)

Practice carrying full hunting whip out hacking and it becomes 2nd nature.
When you buy, take care with the length of lash as they come in various lengths, up to 1.5 metre. You don't want/need the longest if on a 14.2 for example. Thong will ideally need to be the hunt colour.
Not only is whip useful for gates, but hooking loose horses, wrenching stones out of hooves  etc


----------



## Orangehorse (8 September 2017)

It isn't "correct" to have a hunting whip without a thong - but honestly, you aren't going to be sent home (at least I hope not!).

What I have for hacking is a sawn off walking stick with a very useful handle at the end.  Endlessly useful for keeping gates open, unhooking gate fastenings, etc.  Hopeless as a whip on the horse, but so good for hacking.


----------



## Clodagh (9 September 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Thong will ideally need to be the hunt colour.


Click to expand...

Thong must be the little bit at the end? Lash is the leather lead type bit. I suspect I should have known that. Never knew thong should be in hunt colours, our huntsman made ours out of orange baler twine!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Thong must be the little bit at the end? Lash is the leather lead type bit. I suspect I should have known that. Never knew thong should be in hunt colours, our huntsman made ours out of orange baler twine!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, thong is the coloured bit that loops in at the end 
Some hunts can be quite 'sniffy' about this  others not at all


----------



## horselover114 (9 September 2017)

Thanks again for everyones replies, i think i will be sure to invest in a hunting whip and lash! One last question- many i've seen have been plain wood and others bound in leather, is it important which one i purchase?

also love the idea of a sawn off walking stick for hacking- genius!!


----------



## livetoride (10 September 2017)

It doesn't matter too much whether or not the whip has a plaited leather shaft or is plain wooden. It is just down to personal preference. My favourite has cream-coloured thread plaiting.


----------

